# Chimaira..



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 8, 2007)

Greatest band EVER


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 8, 2007)

ya Chimaira is pretty awesome....i think the latest album i heard was their self titled album.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 8, 2007)

you gotta get Impossibility of a Reason. .every song is fuckin SICK


----------



## polypterus (Aug 11, 2007)

i saw them live w/ kittie years ago, show was amazing


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 11, 2007)

I have impossibility of reason....and their self titled....I heard they have a newer album out ....have not heard it yet.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Aug 18, 2007)

saw them at sounds of the underground 2 weeks ago, non stop insanity! not as crazy as GWAR though


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 18, 2007)

BaySmoke408 said:


> saw them at sounds of the underground 2 weeks ago, non stop insanity! not as crazy as GWAR though


Gwar Sucks.. i hate them.. They more of dressup and entertaining then good music.. chimaira and machine head and nice.


----------



## PugButt (Aug 24, 2007)

GWAR is awesome! I didnt like thier music very much, but I went to a concert. And I was converted. It was the most bad ass concert EVER! end of story


----------

